# Old logging operation



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Thought I would share a picture of my Great Grandpa. Not sure where it was taken, but pretty sure it was in Texas or Oklahoma. 

I honestly don't know how they made it back then. They had to get enough firewood for wood cookstoves, heaters and everything else with crosscut saws and axes. I can imagine the hassle of dealing with those animals every morning too.

I can barely get enough wood to do me with a chainsaw and pickup.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I love old logging photos (have many saved to disk). Ok, I like all old photos really, I used to spend hours with my Grandma looking through old pictures. One picture could jog her memory and I would get a great story. Come to think of it I like all the photos you have posted Ron, do continue.
Yea that would have been a tough row to hoe back then. Just think about the fact that starvation and freezing to death were the everyday struggles...not a dead cellphone battery and waiting for the guy to come and fix the cable TV :confused1:.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Great Pic, Juniperlampguy. No air conditioning back then either. How did they survive. My great grandfather left us at 93 years old. He always plowed his field behind a team of mules. Thinking back on that stuff makes me feel like a slacker. :notworthy:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice picture!

We have some too...

There aught to be a law...

All pictures taken should be Noted on the backs, who, where, why, & when...

Then, we wouldn't end up with a bunch of pics we have no idea about. :yes:


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

My Father, Grandfathers, Great Grandfathers, Etc were all loggers in Maine. My Gramp used to tell me stories about the old log drives down the Kennebec River. My OTHER Gramp just retired 2 years ago after ANOTHER tree fell on him (working alone of course) and he had to drive his skidder w/ a broken leg, arm, neck, etc. Salty ol' Bastard.....


----------

